# Ikea LED lamp for dawn / dusk



## DTL (6 Jan 2013)

Just picked this up today to see how it would work as a dawn / dusk light to save spooking the fish since it's dark outside before lights on these days. Really like the effect.
Ok for £10 I think


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2013)

That's really nice that might get one myself. Do you have a link for it?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTL (6 Jan 2013)

Alastair said:


> That's really nice that might get one myself. Do you have a link for it??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JANSJÖ LED clamp spotlight - white  - IKEA


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2013)

Sweet thank you. Off to ikea tomorrow  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garuf (6 Jan 2013)

When they first came out oli knott was growing a low light scape with a pair of these. Would be interesting to know just how much Par the ikea led range is putting out because they could be very cost effective!


----------



## nayr88 (6 Jan 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the exact one Oliver knots did but came up after a little look around.

Off topic, but I never seem to see any Oliver knots stuff in stores or journals any more :/ did he ever bring out his own fertilisers?


----------



## Garuf (6 Jan 2013)

That's one of them, yeah, there was a few around the same time.
I don't think he ever did, he's working with Anubias now isn't he?


----------



## samboco (6 Jan 2013)

Nice. I was in ikea yesterday and got some strip LEDs for under the kitchen cupboards. £11 for 3 strips Assembling to 75cm but you can add more strips for extra length. Work well in the kitchen. Was thinking about getting a set to go my tank hood for a dawn/dusk setting. Will be now I've seen this!

LEDBERG LED 3-piece lighting strip set - IKEA


----------



## nayr88 (6 Jan 2013)

@garuf - I didn't know he was doing stuff with them, his thumbs up pic on the front of the bag will go down in history for sure!

@sam - that's cheap! I wonder I you did like 80quid on them and built a nicelittle enclosure if they would be regarded as 'good' or 'high' light? With the tmc products coming it at around 150-200 for a nano set up, might be worth it.


----------



## Garuf (6 Jan 2013)

There's a member on ASW who I think post here too who is using those over a fluval edge and seems to be getting good results. If I'd a par metre I'd happily do the tests!

Oh man, that picture, do you think he regrets it?


----------



## nayr88 (6 Jan 2013)

Hmmm I was going to say he was a very 'odd' scaper haha. Didn't think much of his style tbh.
There's tons of people on here with much better portfolios then him....
He just marketed him self well i guess.


----------



## Garuf (6 Jan 2013)

Some I really like, some I think is guff, even the best have poor scapes though, I love FAAO's traditional scapes and think he's honestly one of the best there is in that field but then there's all the tacky tree scapes... It's all personal ultimately. Some people are more critical. others less so, it's the way of the world everyone has their own notions of what's good.

Bit of a digression, sorry DTL.


----------



## DTL (6 Jan 2013)

samboco said:


> Nice. I was in ikea yesterday and got some strip LEDs for under the kitchen cupboards. £11 for 3 strips Assembling to 75cm but you can add more strips for extra length. Work well in the kitchen. Was thinking about getting a set to go my tank hood for a dawn/dusk setting. Will be now I've seen this!
> 
> LEDBERG LED 3-piece lighting strip set - IKEA


 
Yes, took a good look at these too.  Would def work inside a lid.
I like the rippling effect from this light.

Took a few more frames after lights out tonight: Not great quality


----------

